# More pics from Nebraska!



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Here are some pics from this last weekend in Nebraska, its been a great season with the help of a lot of scouting, travel, and time spent in the field! We hunted both saturday and sunday morning with my brother, my dad, my buddy, and myself on a warm water slough and hunted the afternoons at our pit blind and pond! Things went pretty good and nothing beats hunting with family and friends! Could have shot a lot more mallards if we would have had the guys, enjoy!
Saturday Morning - our limit, 20 Drake Mallards!









Saturday Afternoon - My dad, buddy, I hunted our pit blind and flooded pond. Got 6 honkers out of one flock and didn't shoot into another group as it sneaked in from behind and my dad wasn't ready to shoot! Went over our pit blind at less then 5 yds! Other note, could have shot another 2-3 man limit of mallards









Sunday Morning - My dad and brother had to leave by 10:30 so we let them do most of the shooting first. They left and took there 10 drakes with a bonus gadwall and Adam and I had 7 more drakes to shoot but still finished our limit before noon, another 20 mallards with a gadwall! Sorry, no pics of all 21 birds this day!
Adam








Me









Sunday Afternoon (no pics) - hunted the pit again but nearly all the geese flew the other direction and never did get anything close. Did shoot 2 widgoens though to finish out our limit though, and could have shot another 2-3 man limit of mallards again if we would have had other guys. Ducks worked awesome with no decoys, no spinner, and very little calling! Even though we didn't shoot any geese sunday afternoon it was still cool to watch the ducks work and also sit back and think about how great of a weekend we just had. 40 drake mallards, 2 widgeons, 1 gadwall, and 6 big honkers. Not too bad, enjoy!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

nice job!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice pics there! Good job waiting on and shooting just the drakes. Good to see conservation like that.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! Great pics,you are blessed with a fantastic place to hunt,warm water spring huh?

Curious,how close are you to the Platte?


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice - how far west were you if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Thats a sweet looking spot, bet your shots are up close and personal.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm pretty far west, i hunt a lot in the later season around Scotts Bluff!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice pics! That looks like a sweet spot for ducks!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

kberggren said:


> I'm pretty far west, i hunt a lot in the later season around Scotts Bluff!


Yeah - I dont know if you know of the Lashleys but they have some sick warmwater creeks out in your neck of the woods, some of the easiest hunting you can get. I have some warmwater in the Lexington area but havent heard anything positive about bird numbers........


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I like the preadator quest eyes on the back of your truck!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Great shooting!!! :beer:


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Awesome hunting. I want to get out that way. The people that are farming our land farm about 14,000 acres between Scotts Bluff and Kimball. I would think the goose hunting would have been great along with the duck hunting. Once again good job.

Sean


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

That's it. I'm moving to Nebraska! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

PJ lets split rent!! :beer:


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

heck, why doesn't everyone on this forum pitch in 100.00 and we can buy a house out there. oke:

Sean


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

:beer: You guys can come down here if i can come up there and shoot some geese in october and novemeber cause we finally just started getting the geese to show up here!


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice bunch of birds. I might have to go out and see if a few are around after christmas. Haven't had the time lately though


----------



## dukhntr (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow, awesome pics man! Love blue bird skies when the mallards cooperate! :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

kberggren said:


> :beer: You guys can come down here if i can come up there and shoot some geese in october and novemeber cause we finally just started getting the geese to show up here!


Deal!


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Very cool looking honey hole you got there. Those gotta be some close shots


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> kberggren said:
> 
> 
> > :beer: You guys can come down here if i can come up there and shoot some geese in october and novemeber cause we finally just started getting the geese to show up here!
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Looks like you got yourself a very nice honey hole for ducks.


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm jealous that looks like an incredible hunting spot. Looks like you know where to blast the birds.


----------

